# Stealth Hydroponics Technaflora Liquid Nutrient Kit...



## Cole (Apr 30, 2008)

Im buying my first hydro system (DWC) and I want to get the best nutes because I bought a cheap system.:hubba: 
Does anyone have any problems with Technaflora or Stealth Hydroponics?
Also, are organic nutes considered "better" then chemical nutes?



http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=105&xSec=20&jssCart=aae35ef155085679636a948afa1be68a


----------



## Cole (Apr 30, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Cole (May 2, 2008)

Anybody???


----------



## snuggles (May 2, 2008)

Stealth Hydro nutes are not for you my friend IMO. They are granular and they are horrible IMO. They are also way overpriced with their units. I don't know about technaflora.



And no organic does not mean better or worse, they both have pros and cons. It's personal preference. What kind of organics? I would recommend Botanicare Pro Blend, they are pretty much organic and work great in hydro.


----------



## Cole (May 2, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> I would recommend Botanicare Pro Blend, they are pretty much organic and work great in hydro.


 


I was also considering Botanicare Pro Blend Its alot cheaper, Thanks.

But when I said Stealth Hydro I did not mean there nutes. I mean there service. I was going to buy Technaflora from Stealthhydro.com.


----------



## BUDDAH (May 2, 2008)

My 6 plant kit from SH came in less then a week, depends where you live>

There located in Michigan, i would recommend going to your local store.


----------



## snuggles (May 2, 2008)

Service is great, products are not IMO....too much money and not really geared towards MJ plants. I have ordered from them before but they are not the cheapest either. Just so you know they are not selling anything nutrient wise that you want to buy IMO. The Botanicare stuff is baby bottles LOL as for the technaflora I do not know but I would double check the sizes, the sample bottles are a joke.


----------



## jraddude (May 2, 2008)

as for the organic thing, I dont know why any of these growers care, unless they're doing an outdoors grow in the dirt.  Plants can only take up nutrients in certain forms. For instance, they absorb nitrogen as either NO3(nitrate) or NH4(ammonium).  Most vital plant nutrients can only be taken up by the plant in one ionic form.  The plant doesnt know what the source of these ions was or how they were processed.

Also, plants CAN take up other chemicals.  With inorganic, synthetic nutes, at least the label says exactly what it contains.


----------



## snuggles (May 2, 2008)

So you're saying that there is no difference between chemicals and organics? And why would we care? Are you serious?


----------



## lax4wm (May 2, 2008)

Hey man, I use technaflora products boost/bloom/grow.  Work very well easy to use and all organic.  I have been using cha ching open sesame and beastie bloomz as my supplements though, no problems reported so far except that I have never nute burned a plan from the techna products but when i first introduce the fox farms plants had a little bit of a hard time.  Would definately recommend despite my own ideas that most of these products are only marginally different in outcome.  Good luck!


----------



## Tater (May 10, 2008)

I run Advanced Nutrients great stuff, aparently its supposed to be the new rage or something, all I know is that they seem to work great for me.


----------



## Tater (May 10, 2008)

Wow talk about spreading misinformation.  I'm not a fanboy I just hate to see you leading this guy in the wrong direction is all.  As far as 3 step nutrients (which are the best read these forums and you'll see) combining them isn't hard.  If you can read a measuring cup and make pancakes you should be able to handle this as well.  It comes with a friggin chart written on the bottle.  And 400 bucks??? Man I'll sell you my bottles for 400 bucks and go buy another 5 sets of them.  My three 4 liter bottles set me back about 80 bucks Canadian.

Oh and my experience is 0 and I managed to get through it just fine.  RTFM and you'll be fine.  And as far as the last sentence goes why would I want to waste time with low yields when I can simply spend time reading and researching and finding whats worked for others and increase my yields from the very first grow.  Just because something is easier dosn't make it a good idea.

PS I'm Canadian and therefore not part of the US rage.  The stuff is brewed in beautiful BC just a hop skip and a jump over the mountains .  Their website is really detailed I'm sure if you googled you would find it 

Another edit, all the other bottles in their line aren't for just your rez.  Most of them are foiliar feeds and bloom enhancers, cloning solutions etc etc and they have afull line of soil products.  Trust me you only NEED three Micro Grow and Bloom after that its up to you.


----------



## snuggles (May 11, 2008)

I think nutrients are mostly personal preference, also I don't see any misleading info he's not telling him he has to. I have seen more grows on Ionic than AN but that doesn't mean one is better than the other. The nutes need to be good for hydro and after that I think it really is a matter of preference. I have never used either one but I do have my favorites and what my favorite is at the time depends on many things. Also in my country the Ionic is way cheaper than AN but I have no clue which one is better.


----------



## massproducer (May 11, 2008)

All what money, it is a myth that advanced nutes are highly over priced...For a 1 gallon set of AN's 3 part system it cost $75-$80 Canadian

1.75g/watt - are you growing under the sun?


----------



## massproducer (May 11, 2008)

Your nutes are no cheaper then advanced nutes tho, they actually may be more expensive.


----------



## massproducer (May 11, 2008)

probably because I'm from canada, but in general Advanced is not quite as much as people think. 

no arguements here, happy grows bro


----------



## massproducer (May 11, 2008)

I knew this was coming at some time, firstly Iguana juice is a totally different nute it is not an additive, it is an organic nutrient.  Carbo load is a carbohydrate supplement,  B52 is vitiman, kind of like superthrive.  So which of these are dependant on each other.  
you need to do more research for yourself and stop relying on others  

Growth Techology the company that makes Ionic also makes a good number of additives, like Greenfuse, Nitrozyme, superdrive, formulex, hygrozyme and don't forget about their greenmyst line of additives.  Do you use any of these?  They seem just as pricey if not more expensive then advanced's line.

If you do not use the other additives made by growth technology then why does one have to use all of advanced nutrients line.  I really tried to be civil with you but honestly you really are spreading misinformation.

Advanced makes a lot of different products that all have a purpose, because they make different products that help with different things, that does not mean that they are requirements.  Sure it will help to use a lot of different things like sensizyme, which I do use, but it is not a neccessity, but everything serves a purpose, like sensizyme dissolves dead organic material in you rez.


----------



## massproducer (May 11, 2008)

it says what on the bottle


----------



## massproducer (May 11, 2008)

what I read on my bottles is a proformance guarantee, stating that if you are unhappy in any way your money will be refunded


----------



## massproducer (May 11, 2008)

I did not want this to turn into a nutrient war, but I really hate when people contribute to rumors when they are uninformed on the subject.  I never said anything about Ionic nutes because I never used them, so i had to go and do some RESEARCH on the nute system and the company itself.  

So tickle me funny when I find a nice sized list of additives made and sold buy growth technology. LMFAO, what a joke.

Moral of the story is use a nice balanced hydrponic nutrient that you feel comfortable with...Do not listen to others, do your own research, but i must admitt that I love advanced nutrients and could not imagine myself using something different now.  But that is just me, and i do not consistantly get 1.75g/watt, so maybe you should listen to Nickname2, lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 11, 2008)

I like GH Flora series--I use the Lucas formula.  I supplement flowering with Carbo-Load, Big Bud and Bud Blood.  

I don't think that it much matters that you bought a cheap DWC system.  I make my own, because there is so little to them.


----------



## Tater (May 11, 2008)

Thanks massproducer thats exactly what I was trying to say, I was confused until I realized his post's had been removed.


----------



## massproducer (May 12, 2008)

yeah me too, now it kind of looks like I was arguing with myself...LOL


----------

